# Can a Roland CX24 cutter be used to for Rhinestone Templates?



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

hello was just wondering whether the old Roland CX24 is able to cut through stencil material and make rhinestone templates

It has a max downforce of 200g

Also not sure of what rhinestone software that would support it


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I only use 140-160 grams of down force to cut through my rhinestone template material so that cutter should be just fine. 

As for software, there are a whole bunch out there. I'll check to see if my software has the drivers for that cutter.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Divinebling is almost right!...I think whether or not you can cut rhinestone material with the CX24 depends on the template material. She is probably using sticky flock which can be cut with less force..I say probably because she is a distributor for it. But if you are trying to cut something like Hartco 425S, you will be putting strain on the unit. I had a GX24 and was not cutting at 225 ...had to go with 240 and then I got a 60 degree blade and cut at 220. It might work for you if you have a software that will let you do duplicate cut...something like winpcsignpro ...not sure about some others. With DAS system, you can overlay and cut twice.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

if you dont mind me asking charles what do you mean by overlay and cut twice?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I think he means that you basically duplicate the design on top of itself so that it cuts twice but not a full 720* circle. That's how you would double cut from Corel also. It's not a true multi pass function.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I just looked through the drivers for Bling !t and it does have the CX24 listed so it can cut directly from the software to your cutter.


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for the replies.

I have a demo if WIN PC Sign which I have played around with regarding to rhinestone designs 

I noticed that on the "Setup Plotters" menu , the Roland CX-24 CAMM-1 is listed as a possible plotter. I guess this would mean that the CX24 would be compatible with this software too. 

My only concern is as mentioned:
a) Is the CX 24 capable of actually cutting precise holes into rhinestone template material
b) Compatibility with the plotter software

So I guess b) seems to be resolved. However, regarding the rhinestone material , I have seen many types and would want to know the most suitable stencil material for the CX24 cutter


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Divine bling will say sticky flock LMAO! but i tend to agree with her since its pretty thin but structured enough that it wont just rip apart.

there are many different types of material. i say that you should get a bit of them all to test. Just because it cuts doesnt mean it will be fun to weed or pull up your stones with application tape. So i would go that way, because ultimately only you can determine whats best for you.



hotmale4yu said:


> thanks for the replies.
> 
> I have a demo if WIN PC Sign which I have played around with regarding to rhinestone designs
> multiple
> ...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Divinebling was correct in the overcut/double cut explanation. For the OP ..I would also suggest get a sample of material and just see if the cutter will cut it...but I think you will need a 60 degree blade. I prefer blades from Clean Cut Blades over OEM blades


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

hotmale4yu said:


> My only concern is as mentioned:
> a) Is the CX 24 capable of actually cutting precise holes into rhinestone template material
> 
> So I guess b) seems to be resolved. However, regarding the rhinestone material , I have seen many types and would want to know the most suitable stencil material for the CX24 cutter


What Charles is telling you is that if you use the Hartco or other rhinestone stencil material, your cutter won't have enough downforce to cut through it with one pass so you would need to use the multi-pass feature so that each circle is cut twice.

What Adam is telling you is that Sticky Flock is actually thicker than the rubber stuff because of the flocked fibers sticking up, but the material that is actually cut through is much thinner so it requires much less downforce and can easily be cut through with one pass. I currently use 140-150 grams of downforce to cut through mine using, as Charles suggested, a Clean Cut blade. With a regular Roland 60* blade, I need to use closer to 180-190 grams of downforce.

I hope this helps!


----------

